

Adobe AIR now Available for Android - samiq
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/air2/android/

======
livando
This is great news because I was sick of all my development tools being free
and good.

~~~
Ennis
I would venture a guess that this is to make more accessible the Android
platform to existing ActionScript developers. I can't imagine many Android
devs would pay thousands to buy and learn Adobe tools when they can build the
same software with the tools they know.

~~~
tomlin
Or not pay thousands and just compile for free using a handful of OS tools
that work just as good, perhaps even better. (ie:
<http://www.adobe.com/products/flex/>)

~~~
SwaroopH
I don't think Adobe's Builder [tool] is free?

~~~
SingAlong
No the flex builder isn't free. But the flex sdk is opensource

------
eiji
The day "Adobe Air" installed itself on my pc without permission was the day I
turned away from Adobe.

~~~
wizard_2
While I have no doubt it sneaked its way in though some means you weren't
expecting, I've never seen air install automatically. It often is shoehorned
in though flash, but there are numerous prompts about what it's about to do.

~~~
eiji
It installs itself together with "Adobe Reader 9" with NO option for exclusion
("... to leverage A.Air"). You can deinstall it separatly after installation.

~~~
tomlin
It doesn't, though. I just installed Adobe Reader 9 and it clearly asked me
about Air. These FUD statements don't deserve any respect.

~~~
tvon
It's a bit argumentative to assume it's FUD and not an honest mistake or a
change in the Adobe Reader 9 installation process.

~~~
tomlin
In this case maybe.

Adobe, just like any entity, deserves a true projection.

If I sat on HN bashing Adobe I'd have much higher karma. Good thing I'm not
here for karma.

------
Ennis
Does android support hardware acceleration? And is it enabled by most phones?

Air is not really worth it without hw accel. IMO.

------
tmlee
If i am seeing it correctly. It's probably not that snappy, looking at the
RunningMap app he demo-ed?

------
stackthat
This is a big deal, if Google improve Android Store as well then new Android -
AIR apps can be a new era for Android.

~~~
slantyyz
I think this would be a bigger deal if AIR was made available on Blackberry
QNX, Windows 7 Phone and WebOS as well.

I'm not sure that most desktop AIR apps will translate nicely to the mobile
experience at first, nor will you see a lot of nice ports of desktop AIR apps
for some time.

Having AIR across all the major mobile OS's (except Apple's) would make it
quite compelling as a mobile development platform, though.

~~~
SingAlong
I got a mail from Adobe today as a part of the prerelease program. They'll
soon have a private beta of Adobe air for iPhone and qnx for select developers
(those who impress them with good apps for air for android, which will be
shown at MAX 2010).

